# Forelle einlegen und räuchern?



## testing (30. Mai 2005)

Moin moin!

möchte kommendes We gerne mal räuchern.
Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit dem einlegen?

Habe mal googel bemüht, bin aber nicht wirklich zufrieden.

Wie macht ihr das mit dem einlegen?
Klar, Forelle in Wasser mit Salz. Andere Gewürze kann ich aufgrund einer im Haushalt vorhandenen Allergie wohl leider nicht nehmen.

Welches Mischverhältniss bevorzugt ihr, wie lange soll der Fisch da drinnen bleiben (er ist noch eingefroren) und welches Gefäss eignet sich dafür.
Fängt der Fisch nach einigen Stunden nicht an zu müfeln?

Danke,
testing


----------



## Joka (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

hi
Also auf 1 Kilogramm Fisch kommen 1,5 Liter Wasser. 
Für 1 Liter Wasser benötigen wir 50-70 Gramm Salz. 

auf 1 Liter Wasser kommen noch
3 Lorbeerblätter 
20 Wacholderbeeren 
40 Senfkörner 
10 Pfefferkörner 

das ganze bleibt da min 12 Stunden drin,und ob Eimer oder Wanne ist egal


----------



## muddyliz (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/raeuchern.htm#lake
Bei diesen Temperaturen lege die Fische auf jeden Fall gefroren ein, dadurch bleibt die Lake länger kalt.


----------



## testing (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

Hey, klasse!
Dank euch für eure schnelle Hilfe.

Also pro Kilo Fisch 1,5 Liter Wasser und ca. 60 Gramm Salz.
Die anderen Zuraten darf ich ja leider nicht verwenden.
Werde dafür noch eine Zwiebel und etwas Knobi probieren.


Dann die gefrorenen Fisch für mind. 12 Stunden in eine Wanne mit der Flüssigkeit.
Die Fische haben ein Gewicht von ca. 500 Gramm bis 2,5 Kilo. wobei die kleinen wohl aneinandergefroren sind.
Kann ich doch trotzdem alle in einen Behälter packen.
Oder?

testing


----------



## Joka (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

hi

ja klar kannst du da alles reinhauen....

brauchst dir nur merken....12 Stunden sind Pflicht..im Salz

genauso bei den Gewürzen...kannst alle probieren...


----------



## uer (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

#h testing


bie der firma jenzi gibts ne sehr gute räucherlauge,

den beutel auf rund 8 liter wasser anrühren, dabei ein liter heißes wasser und 7 liter kaltes wasser nehmen, damit sich das salz besser auflöst,

jetzt kannst du ca. 2,5kg schwere fische für ca. 12 h in die kalte flüssigkeit legen und hast dann einen leicht salzigen fischfleisch geschmack, die bauchlappen sind etwas kräftiger gesalzen. (bild 1)

kleinere 250-300g forellen maxm. 6-7 h in diese flüssigkeit einlegen, ergeniss wie oben (bild 2)

bild 3 ist das fertige produkt

guten hunger 

:s


----------



## Joka (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

sieht gut aus dein Fisch,aber warum alles immer kaufen?

Die Lauge selber machen ist doch kein Problem,und mann kann sich Stück für Stück selber auf seinen Geschmack einschiessen


----------



## muddyliz (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*



> Kann ich doch trotzdem alle in einen Behälter packen.


Leg erst die dicken rein und 1/2 Tag später die kleinen. Die dicken brauchen länger bis sie durch sind. Wenn die dünnen angetaut sind reiße sie auseinander, damit das Salz überall hin kommt. Nimm ne Plastiktonne mit Deckel, damit dir keine Fliegen reinkommen. Und 1-2 mal kurz umrühren.


----------



## uer (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

#h joka

du kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen was ich schon alles ausprobiert habe und vieles davon hat auch geschmeckt :q 

aber das ist solch allroundgewürz mit welchem man probieren kann, ohne gleich den fisch zu versauen,

für meine test, habe ich immer ganz andere freiwillige - BRASSEN, die sind ganz wild drauf #6 , 

wobei ich sagen muß, nicht jede rezeptur ist auch für jeden fisch geeignet,

:s


----------



## testing (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

@uer:

Eine Fertiglauge werde ich leider nicht nehmen können, da dort vermutlich Gewürze enthalten sind, die meine Frau nicht darf.

Also lieber nur Wasser, Salz Knoblauch und Zwiebeln.

Trotzdem natürlich vielen Dank für den Tipp.

Habe mir heute eine Plastikwanne gekauft. 
Dort kommen die großen Freitag nachmittag rein.
Abends dann die kleinen und Samstag gehts zum räuchern.

Stinken (riechen) die Fische eigentlich in der Lake? 
Wollte sie in der Küche stehen lassen und ein Tuch drüber legen.

testing


----------



## KampfKater (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

hallo testing

ich hab voriges jahr zu räuchern begonnen und anfangs auch immer mit gewürzen rumprobiert. ich war mit dem ergebnis eigentlich ganz zufrieden, bis dann ein anderer boardi (er hieß mucki, ist aber nicht mehr im  board) mir schrieb, ich solle meine forellen nur in salzlauge legen. ich habs probiert und nehme seither für forelle kein gewürz, der geschmack ist absolut besser (ist auch die meinung meiner bekannten und freunde). beim räuchern kannst du eventuell ein wacholderzweigerl oder einige wacholderbeeren zum räuchermehl geben.

ich stelle meine fische in der lauge über nacht in den keller, dort ists kühler und der fischgeruch stört auch niemanden.

gruß
robert


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

du brauchst nur 500 gr. salz auf 12 liter wasser geben.
das ganze gut rühren damit das salz sich auflöst.
dann sollten die forellen mindestens 6 stunden in der lake liegen.
das reicht vollkommen aus wenn die forellen 250-300 gr. haben
wenn du sie länger in der lake lässt ist das auch nicht schlimm da sie nicht mehr salz aufnehmen.
nicht abschleimen,sondern im ofen ohne feuer gut abtropfen lassen.
dann etwas feuer bei offenen türen zum trocknen geben.
wenn die forellen wirklich trocken sind etwas mehr holz ins feuer und 
bei ca.60-70 grad aufheizen bis die bauchlappen sich öffnen.
nun etwas feuchte späne auf das feuer und so bei ca.40-50 grad
raüchern.die tür ab und an zum lüften öffnen damit sie nicht im qualm bitter werden.immer auf genügend feuer oder glut achten und ab und an mit einem handfeger etwas wasser auf die glut spritzen.
so bleiben sie schön saftig und verliehren kaum gewicht.
du brauchst so nur sehr wenig späne da du den rauch durch das wasser 
und das holzfeuer erzeugst.
nach ca.2 std. sollten die forellen fertig sein und du kannst sie aus dem ofen nehmen.drehe die spiesse etwas beim rausnehmen dann kleben 
die fische nicht so an und du kannst sie heil vom spiess ziehen.
auf irgendwelche gewürze solltest du verzichten.damit kannst du den fisch nur versauen.buchenholz reicht vollkommen.

versuchs mal#6 

der wolfsbarsch räuchert jede woche etwa 20 kilo von den dingern.
 #h  #h


----------



## marmis0205 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Leg erst die dicken rein und 1/2 Tag später die kleinen. Die dicken brauchen länger bis sie durch sind. Wenn die dünnen angetaut sind reiße sie auseinander, damit das Salz überall hin kommt. Nimm ne Plastiktonne mit Deckel, damit dir keine Fliegen reinkommen. Und 1-2 mal kurz umrühren.


 


Echt tolle Homepage ! Macht Spaß ....


----------



## muddyliz (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*



> Habe mir heute eine Plastikwanne gekauft.


 Es gibt hohe Plastiktonnen mit Deckel, die sind besser als Wannen. Anfangs, solange sie noch steif gefroren sind, schwimmen die Fische möglicherweise noch oben. Dann legst du oben einfach nen Teller auf die Oberfläche der Lake. Der Teller deckt in der Tonne die ganze Oberfläche ab, bei ner Wanne ist das nicht der Fall.
Stelle die Tonne möglichst kühl (z.B. in die Garage).
Bei dem Wetter, wie gesagt, Alles steif gefroren einlegen. Und wenn die kleinen Forellen etwas angetaut sind (so nach 4-6 Stunden) nimmst du sie auseinander und rührst mal um.
Die Forellen riechen nicht, aber der Knobi könnte etwas riechen. Auch von daher ist eine Tonne mit Deckel besser als eine Wanne.


----------



## testing (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

So,

hier der verspätete Bericht.

War nicht wirklich so klasse wie wir uns das vorgestellt haben....

Wir hatten eine Räuchertonne und einen Räucherschrank.
Drei Personen hatten Fisch vorbereitet.

Das es für alle das ersta Mal war (das Räuchern!) hat sich natürlich jeder auf seine Art schlau gemacht.

Bei mir fing es schon damit an, das ich für  einen großen Fisch (die kleineren kamen ja erst später rein) enorm viel Lauge in der Wanne brauchte.
Eine Tonne bietet sich hier wirklich an.

Beim Räuchern selber vielen dann die Fische vom S-Haken, die Temperatur war schwer zu halten, der Garprozess war teilweise zu kurz und einigfe Fische schmeckten verdammt salzig.

Das Wetter war auch mies.

So richtig nett war eigentlich nur der Schladerer :m

Na ja, Übung macht den Meister.....


testing


----------



## Zausel44 (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

Hallo Testing

Hier kurz unsere Erfahrungen vom Forellenräuchern. Frische Forellen bleiben über Nacht (ca 12 Std) in der Lake, gefrostete werde erst aufgetaut und dann nur ca. 4-5 Std in die Lake. Zwischendurch kurz umrühren. Werden die noch gefrosteten Fische in die Lake gelegt, werden die Bauchlappen zu salzig und die Teile die später tauen bleiben fade. Nach dem Salzen in der Lake werden die Fische gründlich mit klarem Wasser abgespühlt und anschließend zum Trocknen aufgehangen. Als Haken verwenden wir nur solche, die um die Wirbelsäule gedreht oder mit 2 Spitzen von innen in die Wirbelsäule gedrückt werden. Mit diesen Haken ist noch keine Forelle abgefallen. 
Beim Räuchern sollte die Temperatur für 5-10 min 100 Grad betragen. Dabei werden vorhandene Keime abgetötet und der Fisch wird gegart. Danach ca. 30 min bei 60 Grad über Buchenspäne räuchern. Das ergibt die goldbraune Farbe und den guten Geschmack. Zusätze sollte jeder nach seinem eigenen Geschmack zugeben. Hier ist das Probieren die beste Methode. Laß Dich auf keine Fall durch einen Fehlversuch vom Räucher abhalten. Meiner Minung nach gibt es keine bessere Methode der Fischverwertung als Räuchern
Viele Grüße Zausel 44


----------



## Fischbjörni (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

ihr habt euch das viel zu schwer gemacht...
ich salze die forellen einfach nur, sodass sie noch ein bisschen nass sind und lege sie nicht in eine salz lake ein. danach stelle ich die forellen ca. zweieinhalb bis drei stunden kalt. danach heize ich den ofen auf 70-80 C° und hänge die forellen für eine dreiviertel stunde bei 60-70 C° in den ofen und sie schmecken einfach nur excellent...


----------



## Fisherking (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

Servus testing, also ich machs immer so, dass ich pro Liter Wasser ca. 60 Gramm Salz nehme + Gewürze wie Lorbeerblätter, Dill, Wacholderbeeren und Pfeffer und das ganze dann ca. 15 Stunden "ziehen" lasse. Dann werden die Forellen 20 min. in meinem Tischräucherofen geräuchert und fertig. Bin der Leistung und dem Ergebnis des Kleinen Ofens voll zufrieden und kann ihn nur weiter empfehlen.


----------



## sunny (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

@Fischbjörni und Fisherking

Ihr habt aber schon gesehen, dass der Thread aus 2005 ist .


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

Moin,

vermutlich haben sie als Newcomer nicht auf das Datum geachtet. Aber bei über  *
33000 Klicks bis 2005* 
wird jetzt wohl fast jeder wissen, wie Forellen eingelegt und geräuchert werden müssen.

Wann kann man endlich loslegen (?) - es soll wärmer werden!

*Na denne 
Karauschenjäger
.........................*


----------



## Fisherking (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

Stimmt da hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet


----------



## Barschli (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

Also das Fische, wenn diese eingefrohren waren mehr salz aufnehmen, im Vergleich zu frischen Fischen habe ich ja schon raus!

Aber was ist mit wirklich fangfrischen Fischen. Die erhalten ja erst einmal die Leichenstarre. In diesem Zeitabschnitt wird weniger Salz aufgenommen? 
Habe 6%ige Lake ausprobiert bei fangfrischen Forellen. Da hätte ich mir mehr Geschmack bzw. Würze erhofft. Bei tiefgekühlten hatte ich mal ne 7%ige Lake. Das war viel zu salzig.

Also erst Leichenstarre abwarten und dann Salzen?


----------



## Slowfox (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

Moin moin, Gruß aus Flensburg, |wavey:
um 9 Uhr habe ich 13 Forellen in ca 5-6 l Wasser mit einem
Päckchen Salz eingelegt. Gegen 15:00 Uhr werde ich sie
´rausnehmen, trocken tupfen und in den auf ca. 60 Grad heißen
Räucherofen antrocknen.
Mit den 2spitzen Haken in die  Gräte, habe ich auch nie Probleme.
Währen des Garvorganges versuche ich aber, NIE über 100 Grad
zu kommen. Der Drucktest (ob der Rücken schon fest ist) zeigt ob
der Fisch gar ist oder nicht. (ca. 20 min )
Dann senke ich die Temperatur auf 40-60 Grad mit Räuchermehl.
(halbe Std oder mehr, bis die Teller auf dem Tisch sind  )
Gegen 17 Uhr wird dann gegessen.

1. Mai und Schietwetter.
Aber wir haben so´n 3x3m Pavillon mit Gasheizer aufgebaut.

Gruß
Wolfgang

Ach ja, .. ich weiß der Erste schon 2005 geschrieben hat.
Aber das Thema Räuchern wird nie alt. :vik:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Forelle einlegen und räuchern?*

6 stunden legst du die Fische nur ein? Find ich schon ziemlich knapp... Wie viel Salz verwendest du denn?

Grüße
Jogi


----------

